# All I Want for Christmas . . .



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

My husband is always asking me what I would like for Christmas and this year I am a little stumped on what I would like because what I would really like is a vacation for the two of us since we haven't had one since our honeymoon 3.5 years ago - of course, I can't ask for that. 

So, I have been thinking about some things that I want just for me (not our home) and have come up with this list.


1. Cricut Expression
2. Clothes/Shoes or gift cards to stores for these items
3. A new ornament for the tree

What are you asking Santa or a loved one for Christmas this year?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I guess I am always an oddball :biggrin: I never really want anything. I love when my little one makes things for me in school.
I really have everything that I need, I was thinking maybe one of those steam cleaners for my kitchen floor  
I wonder if they work?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I want another Maltese baby! :wub: From: me To: me. LOL

Other than that I asked for clothes. I don't really need anything so that's all I could think of.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 1 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856829


> I guess I am always an oddball :biggrin: I never really want anything. I love when my little one makes things for me in school.
> I really have everything that I need, I was thinking maybe one of those steam cleaners for my kitchen floor
> I wonder if they work?[/B]


That's what I asked for too! lol.

Because I can never think of anything either. And I'd rather spend the $ on the kids. 

Pete had ordered me NOT to get anything for him, and he's serious. He's stressed about his current employment (or lack thereof) status. As long as the kiddos are taken care of, we're good


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think steam mop came up somewhere on SM a while ago and I keep thinking about one too. I think I'd like a Canon Rebel but I am not getting one just yet.
I would also like my backyard landscaped, the front yard re-landscaped and a kitchen island and pantry. The kitchen and living area need painting, and a new bedroom furniture. 

My dream gift would be to have someone help me shop for a new wardrobe and they can pay for it. Although I suppose I could pay for it, but they could find it all for me and I'd just try it on and it would all fit perfectly.

Another dream gift would be to go on a vacation and bring Jodi, with an assistant/dogsitter who could care for Jodi when I am doing the daily tourist thing.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 1 2009, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856842


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 1 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856829





> I guess I am always an oddball :biggrin: I never really want anything. I love when my little one makes things for me in school.
> I really have everything that I need, I was thinking maybe one of those steam cleaners for my kitchen floor
> I wonder if they work?[/B]


That's what I asked for too! lol.

Because I can never think of anything either. And I'd rather spend the $ on the kids. 

Pete had ordered me NOT to get anything for him, and he's serious. He's stressed about his current employment (or lack thereof) status. As long as the kiddos are taken care of, we're good 
[/B][/QUOTE]
I keep adding to my tree. OMG, I must have like 100 things from over the years :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

> I want another Maltese baby! :wub: From: me To: me. LOL
> 
> That is exactly what I want! I don't want anything else but another maltese. If Santa doesn't get me one, I will have to get my own as well.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 1 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856860


> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 1 2009, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856842





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 1 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856829





> I guess I am always an oddball :biggrin: I never really want anything. I love when my little one makes things for me in school.
> I really have everything that I need, I was thinking maybe one of those steam cleaners for my kitchen floor
> I wonder if they work?[/B]


That's what I asked for too! lol.

Because I can never think of anything either. And I'd rather spend the $ on the kids. 

Pete had ordered me NOT to get anything for him, and he's serious. He's stressed about his current employment (or lack thereof) status. As long as the kiddos are taken care of, we're good 
[/B][/QUOTE]
I keep adding to my tree. OMG, I must have like 100 things from over the years :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually I was refering to the steam mop! LOL!! I asked for one, too. 

And I love the stuff the kids make. It's priceless, isn't it? My tree has tons of homemade things on it from the kids. One day when they are grown I will pass them down to them (if I can handle handing them over!!)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 1 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856865


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 1 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856860





> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 1 2009, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856842





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 1 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856829





> I guess I am always an oddball :biggrin: I never really want anything. I love when my little one makes things for me in school.
> I really have everything that I need, I was thinking maybe one of those steam cleaners for my kitchen floor
> I wonder if they work?[/B]


That's what I asked for too! lol.

Because I can never think of anything either. And I'd rather spend the $ on the kids. 

Pete had ordered me NOT to get anything for him, and he's serious. He's stressed about his current employment (or lack thereof) status. As long as the kiddos are taken care of, we're good 
[/B][/QUOTE]
I keep adding to my tree. OMG, I must have like 100 things from over the years :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually I was refering to the steam mop! LOL!! I asked for one, too. 

And I love the stuff the kids make. It's priceless, isn't it? My tree has tons of homemade things on it from the kids. One day when they are grown I will pass them down to them (if I can handle handing them over!!)
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm on a ROLL today :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Erin, isn't it hard not to ask for things for the HOUSE? :smtease: 

This year my husband specifically stated that my Christmas list better not include items for the HOUSE or the DOGS...so I really was stumped for a while! LOL

Those Cricut things are wonderful -- my mother-in-law has one and loves it. She's used it for scrapbooking, making small confetti cutouts for a wedding, cards, and even making signs for yard sales or other things. The only downside to it is that the additional software is expensive if you want to keep adding to your collection, so you have to watch for a coupon. You will love it if you get one!

I have a bunch of things in my head that I would like for Christmas (mostly for the dogs and/or house), but for "me" I would like to have a really nice straightening iron (like a Sedu or Chi). I also love clothes & shoes and I love buying new panties (lol) throughout the year. I would also like to have another Nintendo Wii...we sold ours last year because we just didn't make time for it (too many other gadgets around the house I guess!) and were able to sell it used for the full-price brand new since they were still hard to get at the time. lol ...But I'd like to try the Wii Fitness Plus with the balance board thing. Thankfully if we do get another Wii, we won't have lost money on selling the old one and buying another new one.

But....what I REALLY want is the Dremel Minimite tool for doing London & Preston's nails (not the orange pet version b/c that runs on regular batteries...I want the real one not marketed for pets), as well as 2 carseats for them. I'd also like a gift card to Home Depot or Lowes so I can buy wire shelving to install in our dining room closet to store our crockpot, kitchen gadgets, etc.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 1 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856914


> Erin, isn't it hard not to ask for things for the HOUSE? :smtease:
> 
> This year my husband specifically stated that my Christmas list better not include items for the HOUSE or the DOGS...so I really was stumped for a while! LOL
> 
> ...


Hair Straightener - what a great idea!!!! I am always complaining about mine. It was a good one about 7 years ago but now its seen better days! I really liked my sisters which she nicely gave me to use over thanksgiving (its a Sedu) so perhaps I can ask for that.

I do find it really hard to not ask for things for the house or for Hunter because those are the things that I really think about on a daily basis and I know it would make both of us so happy to have one thing "off" the checklist. Your really want list sounds like mine! I would really like my new curtains for our bedroom and dinningroom, a kitchen island, and some small drywall repairs so that we can finish painting our bedroom. But, I was told no asking for that!

I am interested in the cricut but the additional cost does concern me - I have heard that ebay is a great source for cartridges. I am most interested in it for lettering and such things like that because I really dislike getting bunches of letters "scraps" of z's q's and other misc. letters leftover from my stickers.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Erin, I have the Cricut and love it. It is a little bit of an investment (the cartridges can get expensive--I have bought WAY TOO MANY! :brownbag: ) but if you know you are going to use it, totally go for it! :chili: 

I really didn't have much on my list this year. I asked for a few Pandora charms for one of my bracelets (I would love to finally finish it), a leather bound copy of "A Christmas Carol" (one of my favorite novels), and a flash drive. I guess clothes would be nice too. 

Ohhhhh...we could use a new toaster, maybe I will buy that for hubby! LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I really cant think of anything I would like this year at all. I dont really need anything. And I am having real trouble trying to get something for my Mum, she reckons she doesnt need anything but my sister and I always like to spoil her on Christmas and her birthdays cause while growing up she never really got much from us as our Dad died when I was just two so he couldnt get things for her from us. So we get lots of stuff these days for her.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I always want stuff for Maggie and Abbie, but this year I'm asking Santa Harry (my fiance) for a Mac lap top. I'm still using my lap top from college which was part of my scholarship. Otherwise, I just want cutesy stuff like more charms for my pandora bracelet.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

My dream gift would be to move outta Jersey!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I do want something,but I know what DH would say. He'd say "you already have 2 & that's enough".  Besides "another one", not much else I want or need. So whatever will be fine,long as it's NOT a mop.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 1 2009, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856958


> I always want stuff for Maggie and Abbie, but this year I'm asking Santa Harry (my fiance) for a Mac lap top. I'm still using my lap top from college which was part of my scholarship. Otherwise, I just want cutesy stuff like more charms for my pandora bracelet.[/B]


LOL me too! Actually, I think Gigi is getting the most stuff in the house! :shocked: All I want is the Nikon D90 cam, with 50 mm lens. And a new cell b/c mine is over 3 years old! :shocked: Since they're both going to be WAY expensive, I don't want them to go into any debt this xmas, I'm not asking for anything else, even though, my mother keeps spending money like it's water lately!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 1 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856962


> I do want something,but I know what DH would say. He'd say "you already have 2 & that's enough".  Besides "another one", not much else I want or need. So whatever will be fine,long as it's NOT a mop. [/B]


Oh crap, I forgot about wanting another Maltese  I wish so much, but right now I have to just focus on my Nemo.. 
But thanks for reminding me. :wub:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I didn't ask for anything in particular this year, I already got my dog!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 1 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856819


> My husband is always asking me what I would like for Christmas and this year I am a little stumped on what I would like because what I would really like is a vacation for the two of us since we haven't had one since our honeymoon 3.5 years ago - of course, I can't ask for that.
> 
> So, I have been thinking about some things that I want just for me (not our home) and have come up with this list.
> 
> ...


Would you believe I had no idea what Cricut Expression is?? :huh: I looked it up on Google. Wow ... That's a great gift! 

I'd really love a camera. The pictures on SM are awesome. But, I want to wait until after the holidays. 
Other than that, I just want to help make Christmas for loved ones and others. I love that! 
And really, my hubby makes Christmas for me all year long. :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 1 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856829


> I guess I am always an oddball :biggrin: I never really want anything. I love when my little one makes things for me in school.
> I really have everything that I need, I was thinking maybe one of those steam cleaners for my kitchen floor
> I wonder if they work?[/B]



Do you have tile floors? My cleaning lady has one for our tile floors at our lake house, and they've never been cleaner. From what I've seen, they are great! 

On another note, I can't imagine asking for a cleaning tool for Christmas, but whatever floats your boat. :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I received my Christmas gift from Steve. And Chanukah, Valentine's Day etc. Here is it. It is absolutely stunning. A Valentino I will treasure forever!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 1 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856914


> I have a bunch of things in my head that I would like for Christmas (mostly for the dogs and/or house), but for "me" I would like to have a really nice straightening iron (like a Sedu or Chi).[/B]


I would love a Sedu flat iron also, my hair is such a hassle!

My biggest wish for Christmas is happiness. This will be the first one without my daddy, so we will see how I feel that day... I'd also like a keyboard (full size 88 keys), a new violin, some video games for my Wii, and a million more knickknacks and thingymajiggers. I have always been pretty spoiled on Christmas, but I try to give as much as I receive.  

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 1 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856976


> And a new cell b/c mine is over 3 years old! :shocked:[/B]


*gasp* (coming from a technology nerd)


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Dec 2 2009, 01:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857169


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 1 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856976





> And a new cell b/c mine is over 3 years old! :shocked:[/B]


*gasp* (coming from a technology nerd) 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh yes! I use my ipod touch more then my cell anyways. And plus, verizon has had the WORSE phones the last fews years, :yucky: JMHO they haven't met my requirements for MY new cell. and I hate it when people have the same type as phone as me, I like to be original. Now I'm just going with an htc smartphone WITH a keyboard. I don't know a sould withan htc phone, and they're sooo cute!  Pretty good for me though, I used to get a new phone every year, my other family members have MY old cells as their current cells. LOL


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I dont *need* anything, so although my family keeps asking me what I want, I keep saying ... oh, I'll think about it & get back to you .....  

Right now I am saving my butt off for my trip to Nationals next year, and also, I want to try & buy a house within the next 6 months or so, so I'm saving like crazy for that too. What would be really helpful to me is the cold hard stuff!! LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 2 2009, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857097


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 1 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856819





> My husband is always asking me what I would like for Christmas and this year I am a little stumped on what I would like because what I would really like is a vacation for the two of us since we haven't had one since our honeymoon 3.5 years ago - of course, I can't ask for that.
> 
> So, I have been thinking about some things that I want just for me (not our home) and have come up with this list.
> 
> ...


Would you believe I had no idea what Cricut Expression is?? :huh: I looked it up on Google. Wow ... That's a great gift! 

I'd really love a camera. The pictures on SM are awesome. But, I want to wait until after the holidays. 
Other than that, I just want to help make Christmas for loved ones and others. I love that! 
And really, my hubby makes Christmas for me all year long. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I only heard of the Cricut bec I saw one infomercial one weekend morning. I waited forever to hear the price...yikes. but it does look like fun.

re your hubby, that's so nice to hear. He looks like a really nice man, (thinking of that great pic with Snowball).


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 1 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857104


> I received my Christmas gift from Steve. And Chanukah, Valentine's Day etc. Here is it. It is absolutely stunning. A Valentino I will treasure forever!!![/B]



Now *THAT'S* a Christmas present! My mom and I exchange donations. She to Maltese rescue and me to a hospice in her city. 

PS - speaking of handbags, I kind of went nuts this year and bought two that should last MANY Christmases, lol.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 1 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856819


> My husband is always asking me what I would like for Christmas and this year I am a little stumped on what I would like because what I would really like is a vacation for the two of us since we haven't had one since our honeymoon 3.5 years ago - of course, I can't ask for that.
> 
> So, I have been thinking about some things that I want just for me (not our home) and have come up with this list.
> 
> ...



Like every year I don't know what I want. This year though, I want to complete the landscaping around the pool and install a new deck. Oh, I did ask for a new Mr. Coffee. Oh and of course a new fluff! I even have already got her name all picked out 

Anyone know of this site? http://www.woot.com


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

All I want this year is for my husband to find a FT job...he has been layed off for over a year now.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Dec 1 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857098


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 1 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856829





> I guess I am always an oddball :biggrin: I never really want anything. I love when my little one makes things for me in school.
> I really have everything that I need, I was thinking maybe one of those steam cleaners for my kitchen floor
> I wonder if they work?[/B]



Do you have tile floors? My cleaning lady has one for our tile floors at our lake house, and they've never been cleaner. From what I've seen, they are great! 

On another note, I can't imagine asking for a cleaning tool for Christmas, but whatever floats your boat. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mary Ann,
I am a clean freak. Have calmed down over the years , but I clean everyday for 3 to 4 hours, since I am about 20 yrs old :biggrin: SO that is almost 20 years.
Anything that helps me in my cleaning is exciting to me :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: this is my fix. I have tile and porcelain. I have heard those steamers work well. I like them because they sanitize the floor. I still mop the old fashion way on my hands and knees :biggrin:
I always wanted a cleaning lady but when I got one to try for one day she didn't even come close to me :biggrin: So I ditched that idea.

She actually asked me what she was doing here  She said I don't think you need me :biggrin:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 3 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858069


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 1 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856819





> My husband is always asking me what I would like for Christmas and this year I am a little stumped on what I would like because what I would really like is a vacation for the two of us since we haven't had one since our honeymoon 3.5 years ago - of course, I can't ask for that.
> 
> So, I have been thinking about some things that I want just for me (not our home) and have come up with this list.
> 
> ...



Like every year I don't know what I want. This year though, I want to complete the landscaping around the pool and install a new deck. Oh, I did ask for a new Mr. Coffee. Oh and of course a new fluff! I even have already got her name all picked out 

Anyone know of this site? http://www.woot.com
[/B][/QUOTE]

Woot.com is awesome...my friend has bought a bunch of things there. He once got a projector for insanely cheap.

For me, I'd like a pair of warm furry boots. I like these: http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?c...;scid=699047012 Although I know that they would be impractical and get dirty so fast. I'd also like the Beatles Mono box set and clothes.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Dec 2 2009, 01:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857169


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 1 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856914





> I have a bunch of things in my head that I would like for Christmas (mostly for the dogs and/or house), but for "me" I would like to have a really nice straightening iron (like a Sedu or Chi).[/B]


I would love a Sedu flat iron also, my hair is such a hassle!

My biggest wish for Christmas is happiness. This will be the first one without my daddy, so we will see how I feel that day... I'd also like a keyboard (full size 88 keys), a new violin, some video games for my Wii, and a million more knickknacks and thingymajiggers. I have always been pretty spoiled on Christmas, but I try to give as much as I receive.  

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 1 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856976


> And a new cell b/c mine is over 3 years old! :shocked:[/B]


*gasp* (coming from a technology nerd) 
[/B][/QUOTE]

i have the Sedu. It's a few years old now. Love it. Couldn't go out in public without it. :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 3 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858060


> QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 1 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857104





> I received my Christmas gift from Steve. And Chanukah, Valentine's Day etc. Here is it. It is absolutely stunning. A Valentino I will treasure forever!!![/B]



Now *THAT'S* a Christmas present! My mom and I exchange donations. She to Maltese rescue and me to a hospice in her city. 

PS - speaking of handbags, I kind of went nuts this year and bought two that should last MANY Christmases, lol.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I knew I'd get a response from you, girlfriend!!! Yes, you told me about one. I'm sure you're enjoying it immensely!!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 3 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858060


> QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 1 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857104





> I received my Christmas gift from Steve. And Chanukah, Valentine's Day etc. Here is it. It is absolutely stunning. A Valentino I will treasure forever!!![/B]



Now *THAT'S* a Christmas present! My mom and I exchange donations. She to Maltese rescue and me to a hospice in her city. 

PS - speaking of handbags, I kind of went nuts this year and bought two that should last MANY Christmases, lol.
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL I have a thing for all kinds of purses/handbags! My hubby was so sweet last Christmas, I wanted a specific COACH so we went together to get it. On Christmas day I received 2 and a wallet!! He told me since I knew about the first one he wanted to surprise me with one he had picked out himself with the wallet.
I was stunned and loved the bag & wallet he picked out. He knows me well and has good taste, thank goodness. :wub: 
He keeps kidding me the one I picked out is to big.....maybe he will get me another one this Christmas


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Dec 7 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859244


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 3 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858060





> QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 1 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857104





> I received my Christmas gift from Steve. And Chanukah, Valentine's Day etc. Here is it. It is absolutely stunning. A Valentino I will treasure forever!!![/B]



Now *THAT'S* a Christmas present! My mom and I exchange donations. She to Maltese rescue and me to a hospice in her city. 

PS - speaking of handbags, I kind of went nuts this year and bought two that should last MANY Christmases, lol.
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL I have a thing for all kinds of purses/handbags! My hubby was so sweet last Christmas, I wanted a specific COACH so we went together to get it. On Christmas day I received 2 and a wallet!! He told me since I knew about the first one he wanted to surprise me with one he had picked out himself with the wallet.
I was stunned and loved the bag & wallet he picked out. He knows me well and has good taste, thank goodness. :wub: 
He keeps kidding me the one I picked out is to big.....maybe he will get me another one this Christmas 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Celena,
Would you like me to send your husband an email? LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I start dropping hints for Christmas in October! By now, I've mostly forgotten about whatever I asked for. Cannot imagine wanting any sort of cleaning supplies for a holiday - that seems crazy to me. I've asked for cooking stuff, though. My husband is giving me the greatest gift anyhow, I'm leaving my job in January to go back to school full-time to finish my bachelor's degree. It means he's got to work a lot more (we're both freelancers) so I'm not asking for much this year.

A bottle of good champagne and slow dancing in the living room would be really nice :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 2 2009, 12:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857104


> I received my Christmas gift from Steve. And Chanukah, Valentine's Day etc. Here is it.  It is absolutely stunning. A Valentino I will treasure forever!!![/B]



Wow, that's lovely!

KAG he didn't do a MR. BEAN did he ? and give you the ad cut out for the bag? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

hummmm, I usually don't know what I want for Christmas, but this year I do. Only I don't know if he'll splurge on me or not.

Mostly I'd love to have my permenant eye liner and eye brows redone. Pretty expensive though...


And if I was REALLY a good girl this year, I'd love to also get a little shot or two of Botox. A friend of mine called me yesterday and asked if I was coming with her to our favorite doctor...she was making an appointment.  personally, I can't afford it right now. And I don't have the balls to ask for it. 

So, I don't know. I don't like to ask for anything that i can't afford myself.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We don't really exchange Christmas presents, just cards. I can never think of anything I want, so if we do anything it's usually a mutual present to each other. I'm not sure if we can fit another trip into our calendar this year, but if we can, maybe we can rent a villa in St. Barts as our present this year. Christmas presents are really so much more fun for the kids. Because as a % of what they are able to afford normally (which is nothing), Christmas presents are alot...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Kerry- I *LOVE *that purse!! It's stunning and perfect in every way. You are one lucky lady!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 8 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859614


> We don't really exchange Christmas presents, just cards. I can never think of anything I want, so if we do anything it's usually a mutual present to each other. I'm not sure if we can fit another trip into our calendar this year, but if we can, maybe we can rent a villa in St. Barts as our present this year. Christmas presents are really so much more fun for the kids. Because as a % of what they are able to afford normally (which is nothing), Christmas presents are alot...[/B]


That's how we are...but we don't even do the cards. We usually just travel instead- and that's our present to ourselves. This year we're actually exchanging gifts-it's a first for us. He showed me the exact espresso machine he wanted and I showed him the exact camera lens I wanted. I really didn't actually want a new lens but he said I had to pick something since he wanted his new espresso machine.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Dec 8 2009, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859595


> QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 2 2009, 12:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857104





> I received my Christmas gift from Steve. And Chanukah, Valentine's Day etc. Here is it. It is absolutely stunning. A Valentino I will treasure forever!!![/B]



Wow, that's lovely!

KAG he didn't do a MR. BEAN did he ? and give you the ad cut out for the bag? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
No Bren, I have my paw prints all over it!! LOL
xoxoxo


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 8 2009, 12:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859720


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Dec 8 2009, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859595





> QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 2 2009, 12:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857104





> I received my Christmas gift from Steve. And Chanukah, Valentine's Day etc. Here is it. It is absolutely stunning. A Valentino I will treasure forever!!![/B]



Wow, that's lovely!

KAG he didn't do a MR. BEAN did he ? and give you the ad cut out for the bag? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
No Bren, I have my paw prints all over it!! LOL
xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

Kerry, your bag is beautiful!!! :smheat: Wow, you must have been a very good girl this year!  
BTW my hubbys name is Steven :biggrin:


----------

